# the bird of science



## Hieronymus IV

How would one say, 'The Bird of Science'? 

Would it be '_Avis Scientiae_'?


----------



## Starfrown

That seems fine to me.  In what context are you planning to use this phrase?


----------



## dewill

What's the context? 'Avis artis'?


----------



## Hieronymus IV

It is simply a metaphorical name that will stand alone. There is no context.

Nevertheless, thank you for your responses.


----------



## dewill

Well: 'Ales artis'.
Dewill.


----------



## Hieronymus IV

So, _Avis Scientiae _is wrong, and 'Ales artis' is preferred?


----------



## dewill

It isn't wrong, but as metaphorical name I prefer the second or 'Ales scientiae'.
When I hear 'avis' I think of a feathered animal.
Dewill


----------



## Fred_C

But "artis" (from ars) means "craft" or "trade". It is a very bad choice if you mean "science".


----------



## Stoicorum_simia

Fred_C said:


> But "artis" (from ars) means "craft" or "trade". It is a very bad choice if you mean "science".


_Ars _refers to medicine in 'vita brevis, ars longa'. 
_Scientia_ in classical Latin is really 'knowledge', but of course in more modern Latin (e.g. university degrees) it's fine for 'science'.


----------



## dewill

Fred_C said:


> But "artis" (from ars) means "craft" or "trade". It is a very bad choice if you mean "science".


 


Stoicorum_simia said:


> _Ars _refers to medicine in 'vita brevis, ars longa'.
> _Scientia_ in classical Latin is really 'knowledge', but of course in more modern Latin (e.g. university degrees) it's fine for 'science'.


 
Look at # 7, I wrote 'Avis scientiae', but 'Optimae artes', the knowledges, Cic.


----------



## Hieronymus IV

Thank you once again for the responses.

I shall use the term '_Ales/Avis Scientiae_', as I mean the modern understanding of science, not the classical definition, as 'knowledge' (our understanding of science having been 'natura philosophia', I imagine).


----------



## Starfrown

You might be interested in the following entries from Dumesnil's 1819 _Latin Synonyms_: 

*Volucris, *(_from _volare) _any winged creature: it is properly an adjective, _avis _or _bestia _being understood. _Obscœnæ volucres, Virg., _the Harpies._ Volucres videmus procreationis atque utilitatis suae causâ fingere et construere nidos. Cic.—*Ales*, (_from_ ala) _winged. _Equus ales, Ovid., _The horse Pegasus. _Ales avis. Cic. _It is especially said of large birds._ Canorus ales, Hor., _The swan. _Jovis ales, Virg., _The eagle. Figuratively: _Mæonii carminis ales, Hor., Homer.—*Avis*, _according to Varro, is particularly said of singing birds; as the blackbird, nightingale, &c. Hence originate these expressions:_ Malâ avi, Hor., _Under bad auguries or omens._ Secundis avibus. Liv., Fluminea avis, Ovid., _The swan. It is taken in a more general sense. _Aves vagæ. Hor. _Pliny calls the bat _avis.


----------



## dewill

dewill said:


> Look at # 7, I wrote 'Avis scientiae', but 'Optimae artes', the knowledges, Cic.


Sorry, I wrote 'Ales scientiae'.


----------



## Fred_C

yes, sorry.
I had read too  quickliy.


----------

